# New material



## JohnG (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all,

After peddling the same shopworn goods for longer than they deserved, I've replaced most of the pieces on my website with music from "Bitch Slap," "Long Flat Balls II," "The American Standards," movie trailers, and other projects.

www.johngrahammusic.com

Almost all of it is live orchestral music or a mixture of live and electronic elements, though there are a few that are samples only.

Flash websites are great but hard to alter, I've learned.


----------



## madbulk (Jun 9, 2009)

For now just, "Hey, awesome. Something for me to look forward to!"
I'll be very excited to return to this soon. Congrats. It's a lot of work overhauling all the stuff on your site. Personally, I can't wait till I've trained one of the kids to do it for me.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats on the overhaul. One of my favorite sites.

Mahlon


----------



## JohnG (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks, guys. 

For anyone curious or interested in a website vendor, the folks at cannery.com created the site. They do a lot of work for studios and gaming companies and provide excellent service.


----------



## synthetic (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, really cool site and presentation.


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 9, 2009)

+1 . One of my all time favorite sites. Terrific music, John.


----------



## kdm (Jun 9, 2009)

Great music John! 

Talk to cannery about the possibility of going to a dynamic xml flash design to make updating easier (e.g. you could simply change file names, descriptions, text, etc in simple xml files, and the site adapts to the number of entries, etc). Shouldn't impact the custom design too much, depending on how it was coded of course - it is a great site.


----------



## _taylor (Jun 9, 2009)

Great music, John. 'Hel No' heavy stuff!

:D


----------



## Blackster (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi John, 

your music rocks! Great compositions ! I also like the HP. 

Regards


----------



## JohnG (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you!

kdm, thanks for the suggestion. It may already be a dynamic xml flash design -- the person who updated it for me said she was using xml to update the playlist. That said, I'm told that, if one wants to alter anything fundamental, it's a substantial undertaking. I am trying to avoid learning any more software for the rest of my life.


----------



## lux (Jun 9, 2009)

its funny, just a few days ago i spent a good time on your website and listened lot of pretty nice music. I've done this again today.There's lot of good taste (btw, thats sooo rare) and fun in your musical efforts, thanks for sharing.

Luca


----------



## damoy (Jun 9, 2009)

Great site and great music from a great guy :mrgreen:


----------



## Hakan Yurdakul (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,
Great music..My favs are "To Places Never Imagined" and "Makeout"..Thanks so much for posting..

Best wishes,
Hakan 
http://www.hakanyurdakul.com/


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

Really nice tracks!


----------



## rayinstirling (Jun 16, 2009)

John,

When I read the mail here and in any music production related forum, I base my respect for any of the contributors solely on their composition / music production skills, so it's a pleasure for me, getting the opportunity to give my opinion here.

When you talk.........I listen. Simple as that.

Ray


----------



## JohnG (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you, everyone. It's great to get the new inventory up!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 16, 2009)

great stuff but I expected no less.

You are a credit to the profession and this forum.


----------



## rJames (Jun 16, 2009)

Excellent material and sound quality. John, do you conduct too? And are you mixing the live or do you hire a mixer?


----------



## JohnG (Jun 16, 2009)

I work with a mixer in LA named Mike Aarvold, who recorded and mixed nearly everything on the site. He is amazing.

I conducted a lot of what's on the site, but sometimes I wish later that I'd been in the booth, where one can keep the director and producer happy and spend time working on communication and one's relationship.

Conducting is kind of a trade-off. I love to be with the musicians, but then one is not with the director. Sometimes it's faster to conduct yourself, sometimes it's faster to sit in the booth and make notes on the score while someone else conducts.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jun 16, 2009)

Great music and website!!


----------



## sebuko (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow a wonderful presentation and awesome scores.

Love your site and music very much. =o 

Regards,
Peter


----------



## kid-surf (Jul 2, 2009)

This is a ^bump^ to ask you what cues I should listen to: Your faves...


----------



## Niah (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey John,

Finally had the change to listen to them all.

Stellar work, really solid my friend. 

thank you for sharing with us and keep posting

=o


----------



## JohnG (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Niah! I am very pleased to have the new material up there.

kid, sent you a PM.


----------

